# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Иммиграция в Санкт-Петербург. Некоторая информация: цены

## Grinkod

Документы (необходимые для жизни) 
1)Паспорт
2)ИНН (личный номер налогоплатильщика)
3)Страховое свидетельство (Пенсионное страхование)
4)Страховой полис (медицинская страховка) 
Для устройства на работу обычно требуется паспорт, ИНН или страховое свидетельство.  
Жильё 
Снять комнату ~ 1000 руб. в месяц
Купить квартиру ~ от 500000 руб 
Услуги 
Интернет - днём 15-30 руб/час, ночь 5-10 руб/час 
Электроэнергия - 10$
Стационарный телефон - 4.5$
Проезд в метро - 8 руб
Проезд в автобусе/троллейбусе/трамвае - 7 руб (или бесплатно) =)  
Продукты питания: (1$ - 28 руб), всё в литрах и килограммах 
Хлеб (батон + чёрный хлеб) - 1
Молоко - 0.4
Картофель - 0.3
Мясо - 3-4
Яблоки - 0.8-1.5
Бананы - 1
Масло посолнечное - 1
Морковь - 0.5
Лук репчатый - 0.5
Свекла - 0.5
Кефир - 0.5
Крупа (пшено, перловка) - 0.4
Крупа (рис, греча, геркулес) - 0.9
Сыр - 3-5
Яйца (10шт) - 0.8
Рыба - 2-3
Пельмени - 2-3
Сахар - 0.8
Соль - 0.2
Чай (упаковка) - 0.8-1.5
Колбаса - 3-6
Сосиски - 3-4
Печенье - 1.5-2
Конфеты - 1.5-3
Кофе (100гр) - 4-5
Бутылка водки (0.5л) - 3-5
Пиво (0.5л) - 0.5-1
Сок - 0.8-1
Ветчина - 3-4 
Техника (примерная цена недорогой вещи)  
Компьтер (вместе с монитором) - 400$
Телевизор - 250$
Музыкальный центр (магнитола) - 100-200$
Сотовый телефон - 70$ (трубка), от 3$ (плата в месяц)
Фотоаппарат - 30$ (плёночный), 150$ (цифровой) 
Если вас интересуют цены на любые вещи и услуги в Санкт-Петербурге, то спрашивайте!!!!

----------


## waxwing

неужели?? возможно купить компьютер < $400?? какой? 
между прочим, спасибо, очень интересный   ::

----------


## JJ

> неужели?? возможно купить компьютер < $400?? какой? 
> между прочим, спасибо, очень интересный

 Возможно. Вот например http://www.asp.ru/computer/baza/classic_piii.htm цена $416, правда без монитора и это ОЧЕНЬ дорогая фирма. Мои знакомые могут продать комп такой же конфигурации за $400-$450  но с монитором 15''

----------


## Grinkod

за 400 баксов вполне можно купить следующее: 
Celeron 2.0/128 ram/40 hdd/video GF4/монитор - дешёвый 17' (всё новое) 
У нас же порт, всё сгружают без посредников. На рынке в Автово (Юнона) можно купить уникальные вещи за минимальные деньги  ::

----------


## Scorpio

А вот интересно: сколько в Питере стоит снять комнату на неделю-другую (и не иностранцу, а москвичу)?

----------


## Grinkod

> А вот интересно: сколько в Питере стоит снять комнату на неделю-другую (и не иностранцу, а москвичу)?

 Я думаю порядка 500 руб. Но вообще рекомендую зайти на сайт www.izrukvruki.ru (В разделе СПБ, сдача комнат)

----------


## Scorpio

Спасибо. Я давно собираюсь побывать в Питере, но все турфирмы дерут дикие деньги. Придется ехать частным порядком.

----------


## Бармалей

For whatever it's worth, I seem to remember that the cost of public transportation "skyrocketed" up to 10 rubles as of Jan 1 of this year. Also, unless other arrangements were made locally, pensioners were stripped of their right to free public transit (the infamous cash for benefits reforms).

----------


## Chuvak

I remember that happy time when the fare was 7 Rubles... Unfortunatly, today's fare is 12 Rubles and most likely that it will be increased.

----------


## Dimitri

> Снять комнату ~ 1000 руб. в месяц

 1000 рублей за нормальную квартиру??? Быть такого не может   ::  
400$ минимум - в Москве по крайней мере  так!   

> Компьтер (вместе с монитором) - 400$
> Сотовый телефон - 70$ (трубка), от 3$ (плата в месяц)

  Комп минимум 700-1000 баксов! Мобила за 70$ толкьо самая дешевая. И что такое 3$ в месяц "плата" интеерсно? 
Плиз, не обманывай людей ))))

----------


## Dimitri

> I remember that happy time when the fare was 7 Rubles... Unfortunatly, today's fare is 12 Rubles and most likely that it will be increased.

 Они не разделят твоей ностальгии   ::  
Пара рублей для них пара центов, как для нас пара копеек =))

----------


## Rtyom

> I remember that happy time when the fare was 7 Rubles... Unfortunatly, today's fare is 12 Rubles and most likely that it will be increased.

 We're happier. Because normal fare is 7 roubles at our place.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Снять комнату ~ 1000 руб. в месяц
> 			
> 		  1000 рублей за нормальную квартиру??? Быть такого не может

 может, может. В Питере всё может.

----------

